# Ketä siellä?



## 盲人瞎馬

I was watching a video earlier and I noticed that when there was a knock on the door, the guy inside asked "ketä siellä" instead of "kuka siellä".

Is there a change in meaning?


----------



## kirahvi

He says _ketä siellä_ instead of _keitä siellä. _Using the singular _ketä_ instead of the plural _keitä_ is common in colloquial speech in questions like this. He assumes (or knows) that the answer is in plural, that there are more people than one.

The other possibility, of course, would be, that the person speaks in Turku dialect, where they often use ketä instead of kuka. For example they would say "ketä sä oot" instead of "kuka sä oot".

However, the former seems more likely in this example. (But I think your link, possibly the entire post, will get deleted, as youtube links are not allowed.)


----------



## sakvaka

I've always connected the informal use of the word _ketä_ to Helsinki dialect, not Turku dialect. The southern coast, anyway.


----------



## Hakro

_Ketä_ was quite common in Helsinki dialect in the fifties but it practically disappeared during the sixties. Today it seems to be coming back.


----------

